# Access localhost from another computer



## smartali89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hello friends,

I am trying to build a local website for my lan group. I have XAMPP running on my machine, which I want others to access it via their computer.

When I try to run the my local ip on their browsers, I get nothing.

Please help me in setting it up.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Apr 26, 2011)

Localhost, as the name suggests, points at the localhost. Use the hostname or IP from your computer on their PC's. ie something in the 192.168.x.x or 10.0.0.x range most likely.


----------



## smartali89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Duh.. I mentioned local ip bro.. I am using the local ip.. 192.168.5.3

I know the difference


----------



## streetfighter 2 (Apr 26, 2011)

You have to open port 80 on the web host's firewall.


----------



## smartali89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkksssssssssssss


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 26, 2011)

smartali89 said:


> Duh.. I mentioned local ip bro.. I am using the local ip.. 192.168.5.3
> 
> I know the difference



If you know the difference, why do you literally ask for access to "localhost" from another PC?


----------



## smartali89 (Apr 26, 2011)

Thrackan said:


> If you know the difference, why do you literally ask for access to "localhost" from another PC?



I said I know the difference that localhost refers to that particular machine you are running. Your question is invalid 

No Offense.

I asked this question because the other Computer weren't getting access to the IP as it was blocked on the system running XAMPP as point out by streetfighter 2, which I totally forgot.


----------



## Thrackan (Apr 26, 2011)

You ask a question, someone replies, and you reply with something I can only read as "Duh, can't you read my post? It obviously states I know what localhost is only local.", while your post does absolutely not state this point.
This way, it feels like you're trying to be a smartass, which in turn does not increase my willingness to help.

I was trying to point that out in a slightly sarcastic manner, but it appears that did not work.


----------

